# Advice needed on Cherry Shrimps



## bigman (Dec 13, 2010)

I am wondering if others have same experience. I introduced some new cherry shrimps in my new setup tank and I am having trouble seeing them actually eat anything. Does anyone have a suggestion as to what to feed them? I have some food that is over two years old, some algae wafer and shrimp pellet.. Could it be that the food is TOO OLD and the shrimp is not eating that? Are there other food I can try from my fridge that is not fish food? I just want to make sure what the reason is and why they are not eating. The temperature and water quality is fine.
thank you


----------



## vdub (Apr 22, 2010)

Wrong place to post this, this is the CLASSIFIEDS section. You either sell or buy here only.


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

Umm... I think this post belongs somewhere else.. this is for classified ads selling livestock. 

To answer your question though, you should be able to see your shrimp eating (and pooping) pretty much constantly. A healthy cherry shrimp colony is very active. They should be marching around, swimming, cleaning algae, digging in the sand for little tidbits, grabbing flakes and ripping off little bits of flake food to eat.

And yeah, prepared fish foods do go bad... You should only buy as much as you can use in about 6 months. I would toss the 2 year old stuff if I were you. Try feeding good quality flake food, (mine seem to go nuts over that Betta flake for some reason) not much though, about 1 flake the size of your pinkie fingernail per day is enough for 10 rcs. I keep my breeding group of pygmy corys and otocinclus with my cherry shrimp, so I just let the shrimp clean up the leftovers. They also enjoy eating the parboiled zuchhini I feed to my oto. Other than that, they eat spirulina wafer, bottom feeder pellets, and they constantly forage for algae which they seem to love. 

Sounds like yours aren't too happy... Post tank size, tank mates, water parameters ( ammonia, nitrItes, nitrAtes, temperature, ph, gh, kh) and let's see if we can narrow down what your problem is.


----------



## bigman (Dec 13, 2010)

sorry.. was not paying attention the section.. will post it somewhere for Q & A arena.
thank you


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Moved this thread to the proper section and deleted the 2nd one & agree with gsneufeld....would be helpful to post the water parameters and any other info that might be helpful with a diagnosis


----------

